# Angeln in China, Shanghai



## Bergr (20. Mai 2008)

#hHallo liebe Boradies,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Angeln am Pazifik in China ? Bin jetzt einige Zeit hier und werde auch wohl desöfteren einige Zeit hier verbringen. Kann ir jemand sagen was sich hier so lohnt oder welche Ausrüstung hier notwendig ist. Von den einheimischen kann man nicht wirklich was erfahren, alleine schon wegen der Sprache, die wenigsten sprechen hier Englisch, desweiteren mutet die Angelausrüstung der Chinesen eher vorsteinzeitlichen Werkzeugen an ;+, also so mit Steinen und Draht und dies und das.
Wäre super wenn jemand was wüßte.

Gruß
R. Berg


----------



## Roosterfish (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in China, Shanghai*

Habe da zwar noch nicht geangelt, aber am Bund kann vielleicht was gehen, setzt aber voraus, das man viel Publikum ertragen kann.
Etwas außerhalb von Shanghai gibt es einige Kanäle. Dort riecht es förmlich nach Karpfen (die findet man übrigens auch auf den Fischmärkten). Ich persönlich würde es mal an so einem Kanal versuchen. 
Für Ausfahrten zum Meeresfischen sind die Chinesen glaube ich, nicht gerüstet.
Berichte mal, wenn Du etwas auftust, oder sonst ein parr Angelversuche gemacht hast.

Roosterfish


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in China, Shanghai*

also außerhalb von shanghai geht sicher was, doch genaueres kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich dort noch nicht zum angeln war... doch eins kann ich dir sagen... versuchs in shanghai garnich erst... du hast mehr müll an der rute... in dieser brühe dort kann kein fisch überleben.. und wenn, dann haben sie 3 köpfe oder 5 augen...


----------



## Zanderstefan (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in China, Shanghai*

Hallo Zusammen,

war letztes jahr mehrfach in Tianjin und Yantai(Shangdong province). Beides Hafenstädte.

In Tianjin habe ich mich versucht über einen Deutschen der dort lebt und die Schiffe mit Proviant versorgt zu erkundigen, ob da was geht. Auch dort wurde von starker Verschmutzung des Meeres gesprochen und mir abgeraten zu angeln. Da gab es nix zu chartern.

In Yantai war ich selbst im Hafen um mal zu sehen, ob es dort Boote zu chartern gibt. Auch dort Fehlanzeige.

Denke das am ehestenwas in Hongkong geht.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## andydererste (14. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in China, Shanghai*

Gibt´s neues über das Angeln in China,
werde den Sommer wahrscheinlich 2 Monate unten sein.
1 Monat Projekt in Jinan (Shandong). Den zweiten Monat habe ich frei zur verfügung.
Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn jemand Informationen hat - theard ist ja schon älter.


----------



## Biggeangler (27. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln in China, Shanghai*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nun seit 1 Jahr in China Taicang, nahe Shanghai und habe ein paar mal die Angel in einen der Flüße/Kanäle gehalten. Leider ohne wirklichen Erfolg!

Bei der Beobachtung anderer Angler am Strassenrand an kleinen Flüßen/Kanälen habe ich oft gesehen, dass gezielt kleine Fische gefangen werden. 

Professionelle Ausrüstungen, wie Angeln mit Rolle sind dabei allerdings nur selten zu sehen...

Viell. hat schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt was das Angeln an Flüssen in meinem Bereich angeht ?

Grüße
Biggeangler


----------



## andydererste (18. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln in China, Shanghai*

Hattest du Mittlerweile Erfolg in und um Shanghai?
Ich habe dort auch ein Jahr verbracht, ohne jemals auf die Idee zu komme meine Angeln ins Wasser zu halten


----------

